# safety is #1



## treetard (Mar 5, 2010)

I work for a line clearance company in upstate ny. Accidents do come with the territory of this business,but their are so many things we can do to reduce the risks. The company I work for sends a letter with the paychecks weekly,notifying all of it's employees of the goings on. They put in an article every week of an accident or near miss from somewhere around the country. I definetly feel that staying informed of accidents makes individuals think about there next move. In the future I will include some of these.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 5, 2010)

Excellent first post. Welcome to the AS Forums friend.

Rep to ya, (you'll find out more about that soon enough).


----------



## lxt (Mar 5, 2010)

do you work for Lewis Tree?


LXT...........


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 5, 2010)

treetard said:


> I work for a line clearance company in upstate ny. Accidents do come with the territory of this business,but their are so many things we can do to reduce the risks. The company I work for sends a letter with the paychecks weekly,notifying all of it's employees of the goings on. They put in an article every week of an accident or near miss from somewhere around the country. I definetly feel that staying informed of accidents makes individuals think about there next move. In the future I will include some of these.



Agreed and thanks, I'll watch for 'em. Coming from my exposure to wildland firefighting; LCES, watchout situations, and after action reviews are nearly automatic. Morphed for woods work, I still find Lookout, Communication, Escape Route, and Safety Zone somewhat applicable. A quick list of Watchout Situations takes shape in my head as I'm working, fed in part by after action review when things don't go just right (or do). I don't belabour it, it is natural and helpful. 

Seems like the most common failures in Wildland FF were in Incident Command communications. Letting the ground pounders know what's going on ((edit> and listening to them when they're the ones that might know)). Individual responsibility for safety is paramount. More so is a supervisors responsibility for the safety of his charges. welcome.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 5, 2010)

Sobering warnings are handy to refresh your crews minds. Do take care not to over do it weekly etc. It can lose impact undermine your intention. Perhaps "if not already" put in some good news eg crew or individuals jobs well done people showing good thinking.

Welcome to AS much to find and learn here.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 5, 2010)

Safety first? That's news to me!

No no, sounds good. What else ya got?


----------



## Dale (Mar 8, 2010)

Good idea on the paycheck reminders.


----------

